# What is the best Poodle Mix?



## mariaaskar (Jun 18, 2014)

My family and I love dogs, but we all have allergies. From experiance, and research, we think a poodle will be the best option for our household. Yorkies is also another good choice, but they seem to make us itchy. Do you know what mix of poodle is good, for any reason? Whether its based on appearance, temperment, or whatever. Thank you!


----------



## elem8886 (Sep 19, 2012)

It's so exciting to start looking for a new puppy/dog!

May I ask (politely, and in no way trying to start an argument ) why you are looking for a poodle mix and not a purebred poodle? Perhaps if you have concerns about purebred poodles we can help with any questions or worries you have.

I ask because I'm not sure you'll get any recommendations for poodle mixes here. While many members do have poodle mixes you will find that many (or most?) members don't support breeding poodle mixes for a variety of reasons.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

No 'poodle mix' is the 'best! If you want a dog that is less likely to spark your allergies just get a pure poodle! although I myself have a Poo mix ( she is from an Oops! litter) do not purchase one of the many 'designer' mixes, as you are just asking for trouble by purchasing a dog that is basically a mutt for more money than it is worth, and you will be taking a big chance on its health! Also, their is no such thing as an hypoallergenic breed....all dogs have dander just some have more than others! A mini or standard poodle are good choices for families.....................read our 'Buying a Puppy Safely' sticky in the poodle talk thread!!!!


----------



## PoodleRick (Mar 18, 2013)

There is no guarantee that the mix will retain the allergy characteristics your looking for. The principal at my wifes' school has a labradoodle. This doodle needs regular grooming like a Poodle but sheds like a Lab and my wife, who is allergic to dogs, can't be around that ladradoodle for more than 15 minutes or she starts itching like crazy. The genetic traits you want aren't the only ones that get passed down. So it's kind of a crapshoot when doodling

Rick


----------



## mom2Zoe (Jun 17, 2014)

I have severe allergies. Have been allergic to dogs my entire life. I got a pure poodle and am doing fine with her. That is why we didn't go the breeder route. I spent hours with my puppy before bringing her home to know I would be ok.


----------



## georgiapeach (Oct 9, 2009)

It also depends on what size you're looking for on what mix to get, although I'd recommend a purebred too. My daughter also has bad allergies and is quite happy with her yorkie-poo (8 lb.). Hers is obviously a yorkie/toy poodle mix. She paid good money for him from a breeder, which always leaves me shaking my head... 

Another cross that I've heard works for some allergy-prone people is the malti-poo (maltese/poodle). 

I've heard that many people who get labradoodles have allergy problems, due to the hair/dander of the lab. We had a lab when the kids were young, and my daughter had to stay away from him. She would start itching if she petted him for even a couple of minutes.

You also have to be careful on the mixture, which can be diluted over time/breedings. You may end up with a dog w/out much poodle in it!


----------



## Ciscley (Jul 16, 2013)

Agree with GeorgiaPeach about Maltese mixes - because the Maltese
hair also has no undercoat, they trigger less allergies on their own, much like a poodle. 

There are also usually lots of Maltese poodle mixes available for rescue which is the only way I would get a mix.


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

You're asking the wrong question. There is NO Poodle mix that can be recommended by members here. A mix is an unknown entity. How can any unknown entity be recommended?

We can only recommend dogs who's lineage and history are known. Which is not so with any mixed breeds.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Poodle X Poodle. That's the best you can get.


----------



## poolann (Jan 31, 2013)

I too would certainly recommend poodle all the way. However, if you are set on a mix seek out a rescue that would let your whole family spend time with the dog to make sure no allergic reactions. Some will let you take a weekend trial run so it never hurts to ask if that is an option. Also there are many poodle rescues out there. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

Another vote for a purebred poodle. My wife is extremely allergic to just about anything with fur, including dogs, cats, and rabbits. But she's not allergic to poodles! We've had our mini boy, Beau, for almost 4-1/2 years now, and he's never so much as caused her to sneeze, and she pets him, kisses him, cuddles on the couch and in our bed, etc. Plus he's uber smart, affectionate, sweet, cute, and (generally) well behaved. And did I mention cute?


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

I think asking about "mix" is a flag regarding allergies. First of all, let me tell you from someone who has had animal allergies since I was a little girl, there is no such thing as a hypoallergenic dog. As my allergist said, a poodle is still a dog at the end of the day so if you have the allergy you still may. But, that said, I would stay away from a mix since other breeds are not as hypoallergenic and you may be opening yourself up to more problems. I'd stick with a purebred poodle for sure as I have had far less reactions to poodles than any other breeds.


----------



## Feelingdoc (Feb 18, 2014)

I am allergic but even my pure bred poodles make me itchy just after a hair cut.


----------



## janet6567 (Mar 11, 2014)

I'll toss in my two cents here: the reason for breeding a poodle to any other dog is to incorporate the poodle's positive qualities into the "mix". . . so why not just go with a poodle? I've had several dogs of different breeds and several poodles. IMHO, you can't go wrong with a pure poodle. Poodles are so intelligent, so affectionate, so willing to please, don't shed, are easy to train, and are just so darn beautiful. . . what else could you ask for in a dog??


----------



## Carolinek (Apr 2, 2014)

You are under a very common misconception about "designer" dogs being hypoallergenic. Understandable- it's certainly advertised by so many unscrupulous breeders. 

This is a great forum for learning, and I would also recommend you read the sticky about buying a puppy safely. Please think about what you are supporting when you buy your puppy. 

I volunteer with a rescue and "designer dogs" are a dime a dozen ...that's how I wound up with 3 of them! Right now I am fostering an absolutely adorable little puggle that we pulled in the last minute from a euthanasia list at a high kill shelter...and he was one we were able to save, many we can't because we just don't have room. I've fostered many of these designer mixes, and also know our rescue can't pull all of them and too many are left in the shelter to die. It is heartbreaking.

That doesn't even address the lives the breeder dogs in a mill must endure to feed the public's need for a cute fluffy impulse purchase that they abandon a year later because the novelty has worn off. 

OK, I could go on forever, but I won't because there is a lot of information on this topic in this forum. Please read the posts, and be informed so you don't support a cruel and inhumane industry. There are many poodle mixes in rescue if you want to go that route- sometimes there are even puppies. 

A beautifully bred poodle is a wonderful pet, and I have friends and family who own gorgeous poodles, and there are some unbelievably pretty poodles on this site. I've always said I will someday own a purebred poodle. When I was younger it was a white standard I coveted, now is a large toy parti-color. LOL! My problem is wonderful dogs who need a home keep finding their way to my house for the last 30 years or so, and take over a very special place in my heart

Good luck on your journey to find a pup. Ask lots of questions!


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

Carolinek said:


> Right now I am fostering an absolutely adorable little puggle that we pulled in the last minute from a euthanasia list at a high kill shelter.


A Puggle?? Not a Pugoodle?


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

If there is a reason why you don't want a poodle, I would check out a maltese or bolonka. I would not ever buy a mix of any kind, but rescues are full of cute mixes and you can go and spend the day with a dog and help a dog in need. Good Luck !


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

I have a poodle mix of some sort or 'nuther. I love her dearly, but my daughter has to grrom her - she makes me miserable. I can groom all the others but not her. 

Stick with a poodle or a maltese or one of the other purebreds - check out a breed rescue if needed. 

Best wishes you find your perfect four-legged family member soon!


----------



## Carolinek (Apr 2, 2014)

Countryboy said:


> A Puggle?? Not a Pugoodle?


Too funny! No, this guy is a mix of pug and beagle- he is not a poodle mix, I was just using him as an example of one of these "designer" breeds. They do have silly names though don't they?


----------



## Beaches (Jan 25, 2014)

Beau. Is not cute - absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## Carolinek (Apr 2, 2014)

Beaches said:


> Beau. Is not cute - absolutely gorgeous!


Agreed! Like the Brad Pitt of poodles!


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

#getyourselfapoodle !!!!!!!!!!!! 

#poodlesarethebest

#100%poodle

#therealdeal 






















Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

best poodle mix: take 2 spoos, add 1 lou and 1 hubby, stir gently. 
in a separate room (preferably the kitchen) set aside sliced
beef. cook for hours in oven until beef turns to jerky.
love on your poodles. 
treat with beef jerky.

repeat as needed.

:bootyshake::glasses-cool:


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

I second Patk's post....can't get cuter than Lou and Apollo!


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

patk said:


> best poodle mix: take 2 spoos, add 1 lou and 1 hubby, stir gently.
> in a separate room (preferably the kitchen) set aside sliced
> beef. cook for hours in oven until beef turns to jerky.
> love on your poodles.
> ...




Aaaaaaaaaawwwwwwwwww!!!!!! Hehehehehe   


.... (Silence).....
...
..
.
You left me speechless !!! That's a first !!!!!!! Hahahaha!!  ( as they say: "that" girl can tawlk!!!) 

 love u Patk!  Humongous hug for you and yours! This is a really sweet recipe!  




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

N2Mischief said:


> I second Patk's post....can't get cuter than Lou and Apollo!



N2Mischief 
A humongous poodle hug for you too!! You guys are so awesome! 

I love all y'all!!!!!! 

Thanks for making my day!! 

Oh !! And may all your dreams come true! Hehehehe  




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## kontiki (Apr 6, 2013)

mariaaskar said:


> My family and I love dogs, but we all have allergies. From experiance, and research, we think a poodle will be the best option for our household. Yorkies is also another good choice, but they seem to make us itchy. Do you know what mix of poodle is good, for any reason? Whether its based on appearance, temperment, or whatever. Thank you!


:act-up: The absolute best poodle mix is poodle with poodle :angel:


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

LEUllman said:


> Another vote for a purebred poodle. My wife is extremely allergic to just about anything with fur, including dogs, cats, and rabbits. But she's not allergic to poodles! We've had our mini boy, Beau, for almost 4-1/2 years now, and he's never so much as caused her to sneeze, and she pets him, kisses him, cuddles on the couch and in our bed, etc. Plus he's uber smart, affectionate, sweet, cute, and (generally) well behaved. And did I mention cute?


Agree and as always, a swoon over Beau's ears .


----------



## Red Haired Girl (Jan 5, 2014)

I agree with pretty much everybody here-- a poodle x poodle mix is about the best you can get! My brother and I both suffer from allergies (and me a whole host of other respiratory issues besides), but we're both perfectly comfortable around poodles. Of course, everybody is different, so it helps to spend time around the dogs if you can. 

If for some reason, after talking to the members of the forum and doing all your homework, you decide the poodle isn't right for your family after all, then the AKC recognizes 170+ breeds (I think), so odds are you'll find a dog to suit your lifestyle. There are also plenty of dogs (poodles, mixes, or otherwise) available at shelters. Most shelters wouldn't have a problem with you meeting and spending some quality time with the dog beforehand to see if your allergies act up. 

Glad to see you here on the forum, though  I hope you stay a while! We don't bite


----------



## mom2Zoe (Jun 17, 2014)

My friend has an adorable bichon poodle. Still if you have severe allergies as I do I would stick with pure poodle.


----------

